# Cheaper & Better SuperCaps



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Carbon nanotube SuperCaps, cheaper and 3 * the punch, coming soon...


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Will supercaps make our controllers/chargers better.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes! For just half the cost of way too much.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suppose that it would also increase the efficiency of regen


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not by enough that you'd notice.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, among other things cheaper supercaps with better energy density would make possible city busses that charge at bus stops. It's certainly not the be-all, end-all, but like all advancements our best strategy is, "All of the above."


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course we already have those types of buses. Proterra makes them and has been using Altairnano batteries for fast charging at stops. Frankly at this point I don't think the batteries are the bottle neck at all for fast charging, it's the amount of power you can supply in a short period of time. Unless caps come very close to the density and cost of batteries such as Altairnano's they won't make much sense.


----------

